# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  need help to find and specify BA thesis

## holaola

Hi!
I'm new on this forum, I'm English and Arabic Philology student, this year I'm going to write BA thesis, it has to be focused on translation or linguistics. Unfortunately we haven't got the theory of translationd yet, I am wondering how to join linguistics/translation with beat generation literature together and so that i can focus on what i'm really interested in. I was thinking about linguistic analysis of beat language, the aesthetics of language but would it be still in the field of my translation program. I feel very confused about choosing thesis, there are so many options, wait for any hint, words of critics or ideas, inspiration. Please! :Smile:

----------

